# Railroad ties



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2021)

Where I grew up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 6, 2021)

That is amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2021)

Uh ... how did they stack them up so high? Photoshop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2021)

Just think how much work it was in those days! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac (Nov 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> Uh ... how did they stack them up so high? Photoshop?


Maybe same way they built pyramids?
How did they build barns/bridges/buildings 'back in the day'???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 6, 2021)

The image of all that wood looks a lot like what I saw at large sawmills throughout most of the US when I was traveling just a little over a month ago. It was impressive to see all the lumber, but disheartening to hear about the shortage of lumber at suppliers outlets. 

Picture doesn't look fake to me. What the old folks did was amazing, then OSHA came along. Now, you can't stack too much over 12 feet high anymore. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> Uh ... how did they stack them up so high? Photoshop?


My guess is that is at end of railroad spur. And they did not stack high. They brought them from up the hill. And just built up as they went. All hand hewed on 2 sides to get thickness deminsion. They made good money hewing ties.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2021)

Guy in center has his foot on track.


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2021)

Yeah, I see it now. Thanks Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 6, 2021)

Upon closer inspection, questions abound. How did they load these onto the rail cars with the stacks as high as they are? 

Another question. The guy with his foot on the track is about 6 -7 rows of ties below a row with a bunch of what looks like spaces. Any idea what is holding up the logs directly above the spaces? On the end stack, it's clear there are logs going 90 degrees opposite of the logs below and above. That's obvious, but what about the others to the right?. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks like the stacks were piled on a hillside? Start at the bottom and work up? Pretty cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Upon closer inspection, questions abound. How did they load these onto the rail cars with the stacks as high as they are?
> 
> Another question. The guy with his foot on the track is about 6 -7 rows of ties below a row with a bunch of what looks like spaces. Any idea what is holding up the logs directly above the spaces? On the end stack, it's clear there are logs going 90 degrees opposite of the logs below and above. That's obvious, but what about the others to the right?. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Railroad crane. I have seen in my youth split fence posts 20 30' high. Space next to tracks is premium. Easy way to add space is go up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2021)

Back to my youth and RR ties. I am the little guy doing all the work. 1951i am with gramps in first pic.second pic. Dad on right gramps next to him. Far left my 8-15 fishing buddy. Conway.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Courtland (Feb 12, 2022)

Wow this is some fascinating stuff mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bshaw52 (Feb 13, 2022)

phinds said:


> Uh ... how did they stack them up so high? Photoshop?


Don't think they had Photoshop back in those days

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2022)

bshaw52 said:


> Don't think they had Photoshop back in those days


So, you think maybe I put in a little sarcasm there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2022)

phinds said:


> So, you think maybe I put in a little sarcasm there?


You sarcastic, oh hell no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> You sarcastic, oh hell no.


Well, it IS quite rare; not at all something I would normally do

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Courtland (Feb 13, 2022)

Is that in Washington? I wonder what the camera looked like that took the photo.the ones of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2022)

First picture was idaho Montana Canada border.
Last 2 in Northern Idaho. Maybe an old Kodak Brownie 110 camera.


----------

